# My new Overhead



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
My dad has bought me a new overhead for catching that tuna.it is a PELAGIC ZORRO EXTREME SPORTS ST100-Z 2 SPEED LEVER DRAG JIGGING Game Fishing Reel it has Ratio 6.2:1 / 3.1:1
5+1 Sealed Stainless Steel Ball Bearings
Super strong One Piece 100% Cold Forged CNC Machine Cut Frame
Carbon/Stainless Drag System
Cool Forged Side Plate
Lever Drag Control and Preset Drag Feature
Stainless Steel Machine Cut Gears
Double-Dog A/R Axle Stainless Steel Silent Instant Stop Anti Reverse System
On/Off Loud Ratchet
Ergonomic Comfortable Combat Handle
Includes Rod Clamps and Wrenches
Stainless Steel Reel Foot
Attractive Gold Colour
Premium quality fit and finish








here is a pic of the reel, it has 15kg lever drag it is cheapish and we're going to try it out







.
happy fishing

cheers Phil


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Banky.
The Tuna will be very scared now.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

And......

To cap off the perfect present.......*A ROD LEASH!!!!!!

Perhaps. If that goes overboard you are going to cry and cry......I would anyway

Cheers Andybear (what a wonderful dad you have)*


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi banky, 
Good luck with your new reel, a real tuna buster for sure.

The reel in the picts looks like the single speed Palagic/Omoto VS12. There are quite a few reels that are all made in the same factory and are badged under several different names. They are a really good design and solid reel based on the Avet reels.
I bought a smaller Omoto VS10 and a friend has a VS12 he uses for his 8kg long shot on his boat. 
The reel is very easy to work on and a few things need to be greased internally to get the reel to last but is well worth it.

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=46.0

The other thing I did to mine was to mag the spool, which turned it into a great caster for metals around the 40gr mark without the worry of backlash. I used a magnet from a Magnetix toy and a washer from a Meccano set and some glue. This was really easy to do and good fun fine tuning the magnet so the reel cast the 40gr up to 70m.

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry guys. mixed up the reels i have a NEW PELAGIC VS-10 SERIES LEVER
DRAG JIGGING GAME Fishing Reel with
Ratio 5.2:1
6 Fully Sealed Stainless Steel Ball Bearings
Type 2 Anodised True One Piece 100% Cold Forged CNC Billet Machine Cut Frame
Cool Forged Side Plate
Lever Drag Control and Preset Drag Feature
Stainless Steel Corrosion Resistant Components
Double Axle Stainless Steel Silent Anti Reverse And Single Stop System
On/Off Loud Ratchet
Ergonomic Comfortable Combat Handle
Includes Rod Clamps and Wrenches
Carbon/Stainless Drag System
Attractive Silver Colour
Premium quality fit and finish


----------

